# Straightedges



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Just curious what people are using out there? Magnesium, Aluminum, Old wooden table rulers ( with screws popping out the side) Or those bizarre Japanese bendable dealies? Or do you just freehand everything? In commercial magnesium is the way to go lightweight and non marking unlike aluminum. All paperhangers have a straightedge, even if it's a bent curtain rod. So. What you got?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a standard "Decorator's straight edge". It is aluminum encased in plastic but I never need to use it in such a way that I need worry about it leaving marks and I'm trying to stay away from paper hanging! When I do hang paper I use a plastic straight edge and a funny brushy smoothing tool.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have aluminum ones with blue tape on the edges to prevent marking.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

A friend of mine made mine from galvanized. The one pictured is the prototype. It was a bit bulky at 4'. I have a few different sizes now, the one I use the most is 3'. I put a slight bow in it so that I can press it into the wall. You probably can't tell from the pic, but it has a break on the left edge which keeps it rigid, and gives it enough of an edge to hold a magnetic torpedo level.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Gwarel said:


> View attachment 103845
> 
> 
> A friend of mine made mine from galvanized. The one pictured is the prototype. It was a bit bulky at 4'. I have a few different sizes now, the one I use the most is 3'. I put a slight bow in it so that I can press it into the wall. You probably can't tell from the pic, but it has a break on the left edge which keeps it rigid, and gives it enough of an edge to hold a magnetic torpedo level.


I love it. Falls into the whatever works for the least $. I read the thread with everybody's home made tools and gadgets. Awesome stuff. I am always curious to see what people are using to attack different materials. Thanks


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Is everyone using these blade eater knife holster with blade disposal built in? I cant imagine life without them. http://www.paintstoreonline.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=441&p_catid=145

They try to call them disposable, but you can break open the blade disposal and empty it and tape it back together.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use the 6' magnesium ones.


As for the blade eater, its geared toward right-handed folk, and I'm a lefty, so no go for me.


Edit: I use 2' and 3' stainless steel for busting seams on the wall, the 6' just to table trim. Also have the 3' Advance type with the handle, but it rarely gets used.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

ProWallGuy said:


> I use the 6' magnesium ones.
> 
> 
> As for the blade eater, its geared toward right-handed folk, and I'm a lefty, so no go for me.
> ...


Do you always hang material from right to left? I knew a guy that did that. If I had to cut his seams it bummed me out, Not so much vinyl but fabric would stress me out. Stainless steel sounds pretty cool. Blade eaters are great. Sometimes you snap a new blade and the old one fly's off never to be seen again. Never a good thing when you can't find a lost blade.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Vinyl 54X said:


> Do you always hang material from right to left? I knew a guy that did that. If I had to cut his seams it bummed me out, Not so much vinyl but fabric would stress me out. Stainless steel sounds pretty cool. Blade eaters are great. Sometimes you snap a new blade and the old one fly's off never to be seen again. Never a good thing when you can't find a lost blade.


I hang left to right. I prefer the right hand piece overlapping the left. Better doublecuts for me that way.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 10, 2019)

I have 3 straight edges out of Magnesium. 6' & 4' & 2'. I prefer hanging left to right.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have two aluminum 6' and 3' and I can both ways.:surprise:


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

A lot of people cut them to fit the size they need the most. I got a 7' brass bound aluminum in a trade years ago I made into a 3' & 4'. I knew a guy that cut his flat table boards from 6' down to 5' so they would fit in his truck better. I am not sure I could get used to that. There would be short sheets everywhere.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I knew a residential guy years ago that cut his boards in half and hinged them. He worked out of a 280z, stood about 6'7", and never used a ladder in an 8' room.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I all is like plastic bubble levels in a yard stick form. If two long i have some that i have cut shortened.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I all is like plastic bubble levels in a yard stick form. If two long i have some that i have cut shortened.


If you're not careful you can cut the end of your thumb off with those.......Don't ask me how I know


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

Definitely aluminium


----------

